# Free Tax Software for Corporations



## baby141 (Jan 30, 2010)

Anyone know of a free tax software out there for a corporation. We run a very small business that is incorporation. Taxes are very simple this year, lots of expenses and no real income, no payroll, etc.,


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

Quickbooks has a free version that you can download. However, you need to register it over the phone after 3 uses.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

I use a spread sheet. One sheet for income, one for expenses. Each sheet has four columns: date, payee, amount and notes. That's about it. At the end of the year, send it to your accountant to file taxes for the corporation. It's simple and it works for me.


----------



## cheriesc (Feb 9, 2012)

*Free Corporate Tax Program*



FrugalTrader said:


> Quickbooks has a free version that you can download. However, you need to register it over the phone after 3 uses.


Does anyone know a internet link for this? I located a free Profile program link, but I cannot print it without a TRIAL watermark printing on all pages to prevent filing. Thanks.


----------



## iherald (Apr 18, 2009)

cheriesc said:


> Does anyone know a internet link for this? I located a free Profile program link, but I cannot print it without a TRIAL watermark printing on all pages to prevent filing. Thanks.


Could you just use the program, take the numbers produced and hand write a tax return for the corp?


----------

